# Recommendations for a socket 1150 heatsink?



## BaconXBits (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey all, I recently picked up an Intel i7-4770 (socket 1150) with an ASUS Z87 Sabertooth mobo. My old heatsink does not fit the screw holes in my mobo (I tried all of the different base plates), despite the fact that socket 1155-compatible HSFs apparently fit in 1150 configurations.

I'm currently running on the stock Intel HSF, and would like to pick up a better heatsink as quickly as possible. I have no interest in overclocking, and silence is ideal. Any recommendations?

I would refer to Newegg/Amazon reviews, but Haswell's relative newness is resulting in little to no reviews that mention socket 1150.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 30, 2013)

BaconXBits said:


> Hey all, I recently picked up an Intel i7-4770 (socket 1150) with an ASUS Z87 Sabertooth mobo. My old heatsink does not fit the screw holes in my mobo (I tried all of the different base plates), despite the fact that socket 1155-compatible HSFs apparently fit in 1150 configurations.
> 
> I'm currently running on the stock Intel HSF, and would like to pick up a better heatsink as quickly as possible. I have no interest in overclocking, and silence is ideal. Any recommendations?
> 
> I would refer to Newegg/Amazon reviews, but Haswell's relative newness is resulting in little to no reviews that mention socket 1150.



I've actually been quite happy with the stock heatsink of my i7-4770K. It's tiny but surprisingly quiet. Under extended high load it does get a bit whiny, though.

Is there any specific reason you want a better heatsink? Are your temps bad? Is it too noisy?

The CM 212 Evo is quite good. But are you sure your existing heatsink is not compatible?


----------



## BaconXBits (Jun 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Is there any specific reason you want a better heatsink? Are your temps bad? Is it too noisy?


Don't non-stock heatsinks usually have better surface area/heat dissipation? Figure I'd want to prolong my CPU's lifespan as much as possible.

Idle temps are fine (low 30's), and it's pretty quiet. Haven't tried any games or CPU-intensive software yet.



shovenose said:


> The CM 212 Evo is quite good. But are you sure your existing heatsink is not compatible?


Pretty sure? I took out all of the metal supports/stands from the bag and lined them up with the holes, to no avail. Doesn't look like I'm missing any of the pieces either, if the Newegg component photo is any indication.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 30, 2013)

1150 uses the same layout as 1155/1156 they haven't changed it.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 30, 2013)

Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a list from TPU reviews, I just ordered a Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK.

EDIT: My results here


----------



## AMD-T64 (Jul 3, 2013)

I bit the bullet and just picked up one of these beast to cool my 4670K. The thing is an animal!

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-extreme.html

Keeps my temps high 60's during prime 95 and low 30's while idle (1.2V) at 4.6

I hear the original Silver Arrow is quieter, on par with the Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

look no further than the CM hyper 212 EVo. cheap and very effective. have more money? slap on another fan, and you have a good cooler.


----------



## AMD-T64 (Jul 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> look no further than the CM hyper 212 EVo. cheap and very effective. have more money? slap on another fan, and you have a good cooler.



For his needs, I would definitely agree with this. No need to spend an arm and a leg to meet his goal.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

indeed. OP, incase you buy the hyper 212 evo, here are some thing to keep in mind.

if you have heatsinks over the vrm, then place the fans first. but you will need a long(6") PH2 screw driver to put it on, CM has provided slots between fan and heatsink to pass the screw driver. it worked on myam3+ socket though... else, you can take the fans off, and mount the heatsink first onto the already installed mounting screws. and done.


----------



## McSteel (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the AC Freezer i30, and it does a marvelous job. Inexpensive too, and solidly built.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO





de.das.dude said:


> look no further than the CM hyper 212 EVo. cheap and very effective. have more money? slap on another fan, and you have a good cooler.



This cooler is not such a good choice for Haswell. Past platforms, sure, Haswell....aw heck no.


----------



## AMD-T64 (Jul 3, 2013)

I ran the 4670k stock with a Hyper 212 (non Evo) for 2 days and I no heat issues at all. Idled, low 30's and under load was around 60C. Basically the same as my cooler now, but it wasn't overclocked. Ambient temps around 73F.

If OC'ing i would not recommend though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh come on cadaveca, recommend the TPC-812, why don't cha?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> This cooler is not such a good choice for Haswell. Past platforms, sure, Haswell....aw heck no.



because of the crap tim b/w IHS and chip?
hmm.. else i dont see why. the hyper 212 evo is really good. pretty competitive against some all in one water coolers even.

did i mention its cheap?


----------

